# Les Poochs Group Buy - Limited Availability



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The Les Pooch representative is excited about two new products - so I thought I would post them here for you.


Now available for the Spring/Summer only: Spring Les Poochs Pooch Dete fragrance, shampoo and creme rinse. Also, Les Poochs has a new fragrance---Lily de Poochs. "It's a fabulous refreshing light lily scent and is available in the large 6oz size.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I might be interested in buying a brush. Can you PM me a price list?
Thanks.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Could you pm me a price list also ? Thanks- I am interested in another brush also !


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I am interested in a brush as well. The brush I wanted on the CC buy didn't fill


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm interested as well..could you send me the prices?


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to be able to get one of these brushes! Please PM me info if any are still available! Thank you SO much :adore:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rowan will send me a price list after work. As soon as I get it I will pm all those interested. I have the green and silver and love them both - they work so much better than the cheapo brush I used before.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not sure how to put the price list in a PM but if someone will tell me how I'd be more than happy to send it along to those wanting one!

OR, if you want to PM me your email address I can forward it to you!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, Rowan should have sent all who asked emails except for Poodle Love who received 3 pms from me with the current price list, the winter list and notes. Thank you for your kind offer RileysMommy. If anyone else wants a price list I will be happy to provide it. It will be neater with email as poor Poodle Lover can attest to as I have not sent these by pm before and broke it up fearing to exceed the room allowance.

We hope to have 24+ brushes so use price in far R column on brush price list.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Advice on which to order please !*

I am goimg to order one of the brushes but dont know which to order ! can those of you who have used these brushes let me know which you like or dont like ? Don't know what pups coats will be like as they get older so ....maybe the green med one ?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the silver and green and love them both. I have singles because I have a toy. I use the green for getting those pecky little knots out and the silver for overall brushing and fluffing. If I had to pick only one I would pick the silver but I would miss the green. I don't think you can go wrong with either one. If you are in a rush it always seems like the green is on backorder so just be aware of that. 

I believe Rowan only needs four more brush orders to close out this buy.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I also have the green and it's my favorite!! I have the gold too...I use it when drying


----------



## radiocricket (Aug 3, 2011)

Am I too late for the group buy?! I didn't notice it had started! If there's time, please e-mail me a price list (I'll PM my e-mail address) and I'll make my selections right away!

Thanks,
-Janice


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

radiocricket said:


> Am I too late for the group buy?! I didn't notice it had started! If there's time, please e-mail me a price list (I'll PM my e-mail address) and I'll make my selections right away!
> 
> Thanks,
> -Janice



If you'll PM me your email address I will send you the list! I have not received anything saying the buy was closed yet...so I think your good to go!


----------



## Cyndikay (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm curious on prices as well, could you also pm me please? Thank you!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I will buy 2 of the red "emergency" brushes


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

@Tintlet....I will let Rowan know!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is not too late to order. Anyone else who would like a price list please pm me your email and I will send them to you along with Rowan's contact info. as she is running the buy. Happy shopping!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am wrong. The buy is now closed (and thank you to all participants). Those who have already posted have the option to buy but no new orders. For those who have posted or sent me a pm please try to get your order to Rowan by Tuesday at noon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Can someone please send an email to Rowan? Please tell her please send it to my PO Box and I sent the money order today. I am having email issues.

Thank you.:adore:


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I will email her CTGirl


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Just came to tell you I emailed her! Guess she got it twice! Should have checked on my computer instead if doing it from my phone!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you both so much. This email problem is driving me nuts! Thank goodness I can count on you guys.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

For all those who ordered you should have your email from Rowan. The products have arrived and Rowan will send them out this week. What good timing - I was getting near to the bottom of my bottle of shampoo. Thanks Rowan!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Please send me a pm with the prices thank you!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry didn't see this was an old thread


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I got the email and am looking forward to getting my goodies. Thanks Rowan!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a shame! Maybe next time - Les Pouches rocks.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

My goodies came today! Thanks Rowan. Good job!! The stuff was well-packed and delivered right to my door by my poodle loving postman. 

I am so thrilled with the brushes and the great smelling shampoos and conditioner. Les Poochs does rock.


----------

